# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Bisexual Goth Female

## PaganAnarchy

Hi my name is Mona and I'am bisexual and I don't care what people think of me so call me what you will.                                   My family and friends know & still love me they also support my unorthodox education in mortuary sciences & forensics.              even my gothic lifestyle which includes singing and playing electric gitaur in a modern rock  &  djing.                                      Even being a female comedian and tattoo artist in training and modeling on the side.

----------

The Prophet Khalul (06-29-2017)

----------


## Calypso Jones

hi mona...I bet you are a barrel of laughs.

----------


## PaganAnarchy

Thanks

----------

The Prophet Khalul (06-29-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

Hi Mona.

Are you a liberal?  :Wink:

----------


## DeadEye

:Wtf20:     Welcome to the jungle! It's your soul do with it as you please.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Hi Mona.

I don't mind the goth look. It is okay as long as your hair color is somewhat natural and not flavors of skittles. 

NOT into tats, piercings, horns and all that nonsense that makes some people think they wanna "be myself". Yeah, just like you and a thousand others out there.

----------

Kodiak (06-29-2017)

----------


## The Prophet Khalul

Welcome!

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Welcome!

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Curmudgeon here.

As long as you don't try to date my granddaughter I don't care  how screwed up you are.

I do have a serious question however.  Why do you find it necessary to identify yourself in the manner you have?  I doubt if any permanent members of this forum have done so.  In fact I would venture to say there are several members who we don't really have any idea if they are male or female and frankly it doesn't matter in the slightest.  Your gender and sexual proclivities are secondary to your philosophy of life and politics.  We are mostly conservative in this forum, if you think its necessary to identify yourself as counter culture I would suggest you would be happier in a liberal forum, they obsess over such matters.

----------



----------


## Ginger

Welcome, Mona.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## 2cent

Okay.  Waited long enough.  Tired of that sitting in my header.  Can't say I didn't try.


EDIT:  Dammit!  Won't go thru.  "Rejecting a friendship request", I guess is not an option?

EDIT #2:  Blast it all!  The "Notification" in my header won't go away, no matter what I do.  Even tried going ahead w/"accepting".  

URRR.  I _knew_ this was gonna cause troubles.

----------


## nonsqtr

> My elder brother was the real deal, his handwriting was perfect, he won county awards for it, he passed every exam, he also went on to secure an engineering apprenticeship with a very successful large company.
> 
> To say I struggled is an understatement, my handwriting was so bad I could not join up my words properly until I was 17-18 
> 
> Punctuation, I couldn't understand it, neither did I bother trying to use it. Also my spelling, to this day I still have trouble with.  i before e except after c, I have to think about the word carefully.
> 
> In my later teens I taught myself to write in the Italic style, this helped, it made my writing neater, smaller and eligible. If I do not concentrate I still can revert back to giant unjoined words, you'd think after all this time it would be ingrained into me, but no! 
> 
> Struggling like  I have hasn't held me back, I've adapted and made do with the tools I've been given.
> ...


Wait... this is the brother you said got in trouble, that taught you valuable lessons and you didn't want to model yourself after?

----------



----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Okay.  Waited long enough.  Tired of that sitting in my header.  Can't say I didn't try.
> 
> 
> EDIT:  Dammit!  Won't go thru.  "Rejecting a friendship request", I guess is not an option?
> 
> EDIT #2:  Blast it all!  The "Notification" in my header won't go away, no matter what I do.  Even tried going ahead w/"accepting".  
> 
> URRR.  I _knew_ this was gonna cause troubles.


Sorry to hear this @2cent. Somehow, I feel like I had something to do with this.

----------


## 2cent

> Sorry to hear this @2cent. Somehow, I feel like I had something to do with this.


Oh, good grief, @Rickity Plumber, of course you didn't.  But I'm gonna make you pay, anyway.  Just for the fun of it.

----------

Rickity Plumber (07-03-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Oh, good grief, @Rickity Plumber, of course you didn't.  But I'm gonna make you pay, anyway.  Just for the fun of it.


Don't spank him !
I heard he enjoys dat!

----------


## Neo

> Wait... this is the brother you said got in trouble, that taught you valuable lessons and you didn't want to model yourself after?


Yep!  To me growing up he was an evil genius.

----------

nonsqtr (07-03-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Don't spank him !
> I heard he enjoys dat!


Oh  yeah! My wife likes to punish her bad boy!

----------


## nonsqtr

> Oh  yeah! My wife likes to punish her bad boy!


Mine likes to box my ear. She had me pretty hard the other day kind of give me a cauliflower ear. lol She's not abusive or anything it's just a little love tap. It's her way of letting me know she still loves me in spite of my occasional ignorance and stupidity. I never get spanked though, she saves that for the kids. Occasionally I feel deprived but I find ways of getting back at her. Ha ha.  :Wink:

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Mine likes to box my ear. She had me pretty hard the other day kind of give me a cauliflower ear. lol She's not abusive or anything it's just a little love tap. It's her way of letting me know she still loves me in spite of my occasional ignorance and stupidity. I never get spanked though, she saves that for the kids. Occasionally I feel deprived but I find ways of getting back at her. Ha ha.


Oh yeah, I didn't want to tell @HawkTheSlayer but my wife gives me papow (Spanish for a spanking) for when I have those occasional moments of "ignorance and stupidity" also. 

Those moments have gotten fewer and farther between as I have aged, thankfully.  Man, I was some ignorant and stupid punk when I was young.

----------

